# Best Wagnerian soprano ever....



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Who was it.......?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Can you choose between your parents?


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Can you choose between your parents?


ok, who were the top 2-3 wagnerian sopranos ever?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

From those of which we have recorded evidence.

Frida Leider
Kirsten Flagstad


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

GregMitchell said:


> From those of which we have recorded evidence.
> 
> Frida Leider
> Kirsten Flagstad


How about Birgit Nillson. Listening to her this moment. She was amazing.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Nevum said:


> How about Birgit Nillson. Listening to her this moment. She was amazing.


Sorry, I made a mistake. I am listening to Nina Stemme, not Brigit Nilsson. Tristan and Isolde. She is amazing !


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Nevum said:


> How about Birgit Nillson. Listening to her this moment. She was amazing.


Yes she was, but, personally, I find her a bit cold. It's not a voice I've ever really responded to, however impressive her achievement.

With Leider and Flagstad you get both power and warmth, though admittedly with Leider you have to seek out the recordings of live performances. She was a bit stiff and constrained in the studio.


----------

